# Sperrung Ameisenpfad Traben-Trarbach?



## Maffe (27. Juni 2018)

Liebe Moselaner aus der Region am Moselhandschuh,

auf der offiziellen Seite der "Zwei-Schanzen-Tour" ist ein Kommentar, das derzeit der Ameisenpfad teilweise (?) gesperrt ist und eine Umleitung eingerichtet ist. War jemand hier in der letzten Zeit dort und kann genaueres zur aktuellen Situation sagen? Ich bin am Sonntag mit einer Gruppe dort und wäre froh, im Vorfeld folgende Dinge klären zu können:

Wieviel des Trails ist betroffen? Ist im oberen Bereich genug Strecke befahrbar, dass sich die Abfahrt lohnt?
Ist die Umleitung interssant zu fahren?
Falls nicht, geht die Umleitung ganz ins Tal oder vorher wieder hoch (wäre blöd, wenn man auf einer Forststraße runter fährt und damit 'leere' Höhenmeter vernichtet.
Danke und viele Grüße aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet.


----------



## Mehrsau (24. Juli 2018)

Wo ist denn die offizielle Seite? Ich wollte am Wochenende vll. auch da lang fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (1. August 2018)

Wen es interessiert: Ist wieder auf.


----------



## Maffe (3. August 2018)

Ich wollte eigentlich selbst schon längst antworten: Anfang Juli bin ich die Strecke gefahren. Der Ameisenpfad war wieder problemlos befahrbar. Ob es der gleiche Wegverlauf wie vorher ist oder sich einfach ein neuer Pfad durch die aufgewühlte Erde herausgebildet hat, kann ich nicht einschätzen.

Bei der Stelle vor der St.-Anna-Kapelle (zwischen Andeler Hütte und Bernkastel) sollte man inzwischen tatsächlich die Umleitung fahren. Während auf dem offiziell gesperrten Stück letztes Jahr lediglich ein Felsbrocken zu überklettern war, ist inzwischen das meiste des Weges den Hang runtergerutscht und man muss schon ziemlich klettern, um noch durchzukommen.

Offizielle Webseite zur Tour: https://www.bernkastel.de/aktivurla...ken/zwei-schanzen-tour/oa-zwei-schanzen-tour/


----------

